

Gates bids adieu to CES, sense of humor intact - shayan
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/01/07/Gates-bids-adieu-to-CES_1.html

======
mrtron
That was actually quite funny.

Good for you Willy...spending a billion+/year should be an enjoyable
experience.

